# Cesar Millan's new book?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The Family Member book... you loved it? Hated it? It provided new insights that really helped? Or, same ole, same ole? Maybe good reminders regarding calm, assertive leadership in this book? I'd like to hear what folks think of the new book.

Please-- this is just to get info about impressions about the book.. not wanting this to become a pro or con Cesar thread.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know he had a new book out! I'll have to go buy it and give it a read!


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, I bought the book the first day it hit the shelves because I was preparing to bring a dog home and thought it was perfect timing. The book has been a good read--really practical stuff for the "average" dog owner (as opposed to people dealing with what he calls "red zone" cases). There are chapters in the book written by his sons and his wife, too, which I thought offered interesting perspectives. Overall, I'd say that most of you guys already know what Cesar is talking about in the book since you've successfully brought dogs home. I, on the other hand, who had never brought home a dog, found it really validating and informative!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Lucy! Bringing Grimm home was a challenge-- I've had lotsa dogs, but he was my first PUPPY. A workingline tough cookie, to boot!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Are you guys talking about this book?

A Member of the Family


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That would be the one.







I crave getting dog books out here... really hard to get stuff in English due to cost and long wait for delivery. I can honestly say that his ideas and methods, while NOT my fave-- truly calm Grimm down. I wish I could get these books free on loan through the library here but.. Germany doesn't have 'em.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

hmmmm... I know that Amazon ships overseas... have you looked into that?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tula, yep you're right, they indeed do. but no money for books right now,(Grimm hasn't even got a dog bed) but maybe in a few months. These leadership books methods really help Grimmi relax.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

No bed? Poor Grimm. My dogs have a bed....mine!


----------

